# WTB Modding dervice for my Surefire 9N



## ftumch33 (Jan 13, 2020)

Looking for someone to mod my 9N to maybe a triple or quad (if possible, if not a single LED emitter would do)
I know Lumens Factory has a drop in but I`m looking for something more unique.
Milling the head would most likely be involved as well as making a delrin sleeve to accommodate 18650 cells.


----------



## nbp (Jan 13, 2020)

Maybe try “Nitroz” - he does a lot of SF mods.


----------



## ftumch33 (Jan 14, 2020)

Will do
Thanks for the heads up


----------

